# Seashore



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi All, Hope still remember my waterfall effect last year. 
This is my last year layout for AGA I think some of you may see it.



















This layout also create a lot of echo about how to create the effect, but I am too busy, 
finally, I just finish the article about how to create this effect and publish at our site, please enjoy.
http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=125&Itemid=38〈=en
http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=125&Itemid=38


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Absolutely brilliant, Gary!! A++++ for your originality and creativity! The article was a good read, and I really like this scape! Well executed plan with beautiful plants makes this tank one of the most unique that I have seen in a while....excellent job.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Your tanks are breathtaking :hail:


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

:hail: awesome!!
I remember that tank in the AGA contest, really was one of my favorites..

Greetings!!!


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

can i be an apprentice? hahaha! very nice!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Amazing originality, and "effects" aside, the actual planting and traditional aquascaping is exceptional.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

DonaldmBoyer, trenac, GmoAndres, morta_skuld, jsenske, thank's for your appreciation. 8)


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

that is great. i really like how you actually made the bottom of the tank appear to be water. it actually looks like a seashore. awesome.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This is one of my favorites, too. From the beautifully intentional and natural result of the plants, to the fine details of the pebbles scattered on the sand, it's just breathtaking.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## IceH2O (Mar 8, 2006)

By far my most favorite tank ever.

I love that you didn't stick to the "has to be a natural underwater scene".

Tanks like this are nothing but Art IMO.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

trenac said:


> Your tanks are breathtaking :hail:


X2. this has got to be one of the most impressive tanks ive ever seen!! How did you get that beach effect??


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

My favorite! :hail:
What lights do you use? What is the background? I have been trying to get a blue background but have not suceeded yet.


----------

